# Erfahrung mit Proshop



## Saguya (16. Oktober 2017)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wollte ich gerne mal wissen ob jemand Erfahrung mit https://www.proshop.de hat?

ps. kA in welchen teil des Forums, ich diese frage posten konnte sonst...


----------



## claster17 (17. Oktober 2017)

War für mich ein Händler (mit Sitz in Dänemark) wie jeder andere. Hab dort Enthoo Luxe und GTX1070 gekauft, welche ich mittlerweile wieder verkauft habe. Mit dem Support hatte ich bisher noch keinen Kontakt


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Oktober 2017)

Hab dort Einiges bestellt und es war alles ganz normal.


----------

